# freezer and refrigerator suggestions for nonprofit kitchen/food pantry?



## vic nonprofit kitchen (Sep 11, 2018)

Looking to purchase commercial freezer and refrigerator to meet Food Bank standards for kitchen and food pantry, economical and decent quality. would like suggestions so we best utilize funds.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Look into regulations in your state for the freezer - here they don't have to be commercial and home freezers are cheaper to buy.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Same here. Because freezers don't get opened and closed all the time consumer freezers can be allowed by the HD. Other than that I have no idea what Food Bank standards are.

Your best bet is to Google commercial restaurant equipment and check prices. Also, don't discount used equipment dealers.


----------

